# Primarily abdominal pain and fever.



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's what I've been dealing with for just over two weeks. I saw a doctor a week ago Friday. There's a lot of bad stuff going around. The Doc said if it didn't get better in a couple more days to give him a call. I let it go a couple days extra hoping it would clear up. Nobody wants to pay unnessary medical bills. But, it hasn't gotten better. I worked today and the previous week. Though I fatique more easily than usual. I went in for some basic tests this afternoon. Fever tonight. Staying home tomorrow.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Take it easy, took me over three weeks to get over what was going around here !

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 75710


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, man; it's nasty this year. My daughter has been home all week with symptoms just as you describe, & now her mother is complaining about feeling like she's on the verge, too.

I hope you feel better man. Rest up & stay hydrated...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

well, pregnancy is a definite no-no. sounds like a stomach bug of sorts, perhaps similar to a stomach flu. get well soon !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

wll said:


> Take it easy, took me over three weeks to get over what was going around here !
> 
> wll





treefork said:


> images (6).jpg





Tentacle Toast said:


> Yeah, man; it's nasty this year. My daughter has been home all week with symptoms just as you describe, & now her mother is complaining about feeling like she's on the verge, too.
> I hope you feel better man. Rest up & stay hydrated...





Imperial said:


> well, pregnancy is a definite no-no. sounds like a stomach bug of sorts, perhaps similar to a stomach flu. get well soon !


Thank you guys. I'm going to spend a lot of time on my rear today and hope the tests find a cause.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

get well soon BeanDude! where's your abdominal pain? upper right? lower left? describe the pain... is it sharp, burning, throbbing, stabbing, aching...? does the pain come and go or is it constant? does anything make the pain better or worse like pushing on it? hope it's nothing but a stomach thing... abd pain is cause for concern just cause it can be so many things, but also be nothing to worry about things. hope you're better soon man!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hope you are up and around soon.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Fast recovery my friend 
Cheers


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> get well soon BeanDude! where's your abdominal pain? upper right? lower left? describe the pain... is it sharp, burning, throbbing, stabbing, aching...? does the pain come and go or is it constant? does anything make the pain better or worse like pushing on it? hope it's nothing but a stomach thing... abd pain is cause for concern just cause it can be so many things, but also be nothing to worry about things. hope you're better soon man!


 Thank you Toon. 
The pains are not extreme. I'd call them sharp when I do get them. They are central and just below the rib cage. Pressure did seem to help. (You're asking more questions than the Dr.  )
Blood test came back normal. Apparently nothing on x -ray. Today I found out my urine test had blood in it. Now the Docter is thinking CT scan of pelvis and abdomen.

I should have followed what I beleived from the start. That is that our local hospital is NOT the place to go when your having health problems. I decided to give them the benefit of the doubt and it seems to have been the wrong decision.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

pgandy said:


> Hope you are up and around soon.





leon13 said:


> Fast recovery my friend
> Cheers


Thank you my friends


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Not trying to over shadow your illness, here is what I've had the past week and a half. Fevers ran from 101 to 102 for several days. The fever would come and go. I would cough so hard I blacked out a couple of times. My abdomen and rib cage are just starting to feel a lot better. Never had diarrhea or vomiting. Forced myself to drink some broth first few days. Drank water to stay hydrated since I can't have sports drinks because of high sodium which raises my blood pressure. I could hardly walk from one room to the other without assistance. thank you for posting this, it makes sense to what I experienced. Our health care where I live is ran by DUCKTERS, THEY ARE NOT WHAT THEY ARE QUACKED UP TO BE. If you only listen to one thing I ever tell you this is it, "make sure you get up every so often and move, so that you do not get phenomena " it's all I could do, but you don't want phenomoea. Please keep us updated. I'm not saying you have what I had, but if your body hurts along with your hair, fingernails and last but not least your feelings hurt, then welcome to the club.


----------



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

hope you get well soon bean. stay positive. outdoor shooting weather is just around the corner.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Tag said:


> Not trying to over shadow your illness, here is what I've had the past week and a half. Fevers ran from 101 to 102 for several days. The fever would come and go. I would cough so hard I blacked out a couple of times. My abdomen and rib cage are just starting to feel a lot better. Never had diarrhea or vomiting. Forced myself to drink some broth first few days. Drank water to stay hydrated since I can't have sports drinks because of high sodium which raises my blood pressure. I could hardly walk from one room to the other without assistance. thank you for posting this, it makes sense to what I experienced. Our health care where I live is ran by DUCKTERS, THEY ARE NOT WHAT THEY ARE QUACKED UP TO BE. If you only listen to one thing I ever tell you this is it, "make sure you get up every so often and move, so that you do not get phenomena " it's all I could do, but you don't want phenomoea. Please keep us updated. I'm not saying you have what I had, but if your body hurts along with your hair, fingernails and last but not least your feelings hurt, then welcome to the club.


Moving around prevents phenomena?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey sounds like our continent got the same 
Fast recovery to every body 
I am smelling spring like crazy and need to get out to reopen slingshot season 
Cheers


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nobodo, moving around keeps the fluid from forming in your lungs. I had an operation a few years ago and the next day the nurses had me up and trying to walk. The nurse explained that if I didn't start moving I could get Pneumonia, or basically my lungs fill up with fluid. I'm just telling you what I've been told my medical people.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

leon13 said:


> Hey sounds like our continent got the same
> Fast recovery to every body
> I am smelling spring like crazy and need to get out to reopen slingshot season
> Cheers


With people travelling all over the world anymore it seems like there are not many 'localized' outbreaks of illness anymore.

They spread like wildfire across countries and across the world.

Even things like ebola, with all the effort that went into keeping it from spreading, has been to a lot of countries now.

I remember when Aids started spreading in the 1980s and the fear that caused. Now the treatments and disease knowledge have advanced enough that Aids is feared a lot less than it used to be. Hopefully sometime soon ebola will be the same, treatable and not something to be feared as much as it is now.

I've seen a couple of reports about antibiotic-resistant bacteria, and how for several years now the big drug companies have put almost no money into researching new antibiotics so resistant bacteria are becoming a lot more common with no way to treat them. I'm afraid that might be the next world disease crisis.


----------

